# Sennheiser G2 EW 100 vs. Shure SLX



## mbenonis (Jul 20, 2004)

Has anyone played with either the Shure SLX series or the Sennheiser Evolution G2 100 series wireless systems? If so, can you please describe your experience with them and which you prefer (if you've used both systems)?


----------



## mbenonis (Jul 23, 2004)

*Bump* Anyone?


----------



## The_Guest (Jul 24, 2004)

Looks like your not getting much help, I have no experience with the new Shure SLX series, nor the G2. However I have worked with the Sennheiser 100 Series Lavs several times. I'm currently using 10 of these for a summer musical. They're performance is pretty good for the price, probably the best bang for the buck wireless rigs out there. I've personally never delt with Sennheiser, but I heard there support is rather cruddy. Although I've never used/heard the SLX series, I'd prefer the sennheisers over them simple because the SLX series use plastic enclosures for all the equpment. While, the 100s have all metal enclosures, and I really like the sennheiser packs a lot. They have a nice plastic cover for all the buttons, which is pretty helpful because most lav techs in HS don't understand the concept of "power locking". The sennheiser seem to be a nicer buy (I believe better performance too), the SLX just feels like shure released it based on capturing more of the market by making a low end selectable frequency wireless system. Just to clear things up, I'm not necessarly a sennheiser guy, I actually prefer shure simple because it's more user friendly and just comes more logical to me. I really like the U and UC series, the ULX series isn't bad but they're plastic enclosures which generally aren't a good long term purchase. Shure are my favorite for the most part, sony I like a lot too, they're actually the hardest to figure out but I've been really impressed with the system's performance at my main facility. But they're really pricey, but they have the most amazing range and clarity.

Anyway, I'm a little off topic. To sum it up, I vote for the G2s.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 29, 2004)

I have found shure a bit more reliable on the frequency side of the issue, as for quality of the actual product, I would say they are about the same. (Handhelds are about on an equal level, but as for lavs Shure has the upper hand, Sennheiser has annoyed me with fixing cable shorts all the time, haven't fixed my Shures yet.) Shure SLX frequency scan is better. With Sennheiser's products they have multiple frequencies, but only one frequency seems to work well with the transmitter. The rest of the frequencies seem to be for looks. 

My two cents on the issue.

Josh - Central Washington University


----------



## The_Guest (Jul 29, 2004)

Thats one thing I forgot to mention, the Sennheiser mic cables break easily. I don't know if it was just from ware from past productions, but the summer musical I used them we must have replaced 6 mics. I had to take three trips to a repair center during this production. I've never experienced any of this with the Sony's at my main facility, but we generally take better care of our lavs and our wireless is about a year or two newer. But I like the sennheiser mic capsules better, they seem to be smaller and work just as well. They seem to win me over cosmetic-wise. Many shure capsules are huge, they're much larger than some of the really really small Sony mics. Others however are quite tolerable, but overall I'd have to say shure generally has the best wireless performance, not sure about the SLX series though. Sennheisers performance is performance is generally good for the money.


----------



## MikeJM (Jul 30, 2004)

Just to help The_Guest clarify (I was the sound designer for that same production) it wasnt actually the mics breaking and having flaws in the cable, but it was in fact the connection. The connector that comes with the mics are rubber, very cheap and are not removable. When they were repaired a nicer plastic connector with a gold plated jack was put on, and they can take a little more wear and tear. 

You also have to remember that these mics were taking the most serious of abuse. They have been rotated often during productions, they are already a few years old and they are being dropped, and mistreated by high schools actors/actresses despite the best effort of the sound crews.

The Sony Wireless that we have used at the other facility have not experienced any problems with the connectors, (these microphones are newer and are not used nearly as much also) but the cable is more cheap than the sennheisers and i can see several knicks were the underlaying copper cable is visible and a couple of our mics.


----------



## WhitePony (Feb 1, 2005)

have 8 of the sennheiser wireless and the only probs so far were frequency issues... but that was taken care of quickly... very very nice mike... use them for singing, easy to EQ allow for a goood range of singers


----------



## Kruton (Feb 2, 2005)

Well I have 14 ULX WL 93 Shure Mics & BODY PACKS and Work Perfectly, (7 m1 w/distribution and 7 j1 w/distribution.

Also I got 4 Beta 58 ULX Wireless mics as an add on and work great. (Just mics, no receivers)

It did take some time to set 14 frequencies because of all of the tv the surrounds me, but they work great. As for the microphones, i have had 1 connector fail, due to exxecive abuse.

Last I like the omni W93's for theatre, they hide and work nicely. Also i DO NOT Recoment the 185 Mic for theatre, they pick up way too much wind when placed anywhere other than the tie area. Overall they all sound great, and have no cons about them. I only Wish SLX was out when i purchased ULX a year and a half a go, (METAL!!!, Ulx plastic )


----------



## mbenonis (Feb 2, 2005)

The SLX series transmitters are also made of plastic - only the receiver is metal. I believe the product information is a bit misleading in this respect.

Btw, our two SLX series mics are working great.


----------



## Andy_Leviss (Feb 3, 2005)

Even with metal-bodied Shures, Sennheisers as a general rule are built much more solidly. I'll take a Sennheiser over a comparable Shure any day, given the choice.


----------



## zackw250 (Feb 7, 2005)

We have used both the Shure & Sennheiser wireless mics on our main stage (1500 seat theatre), as the lead vocal microphone. Both mics seem to work great. However, the Sennheiser seemed to be alittle more prone to feedback then the Shure that we use now is (Beta 58A ULX Wrls). Actually, we have had virtually no feedback problems through the stage monitor system since switching to the Shure Wrls.

Theres no way to prove that the feedback was eliminated because we switched mics, but nothing else (that I know of) was changed, and it has been several months since the switch.

Previous posts are correct about the construction of the Sennheiser (it's metal!). The shure is plastic, and FEELS like it's more breakable. But the plastic Shure might be just as industructable, who knows.

The one thing that we did like about the Sennhieser is the fact that the powerbutton was a very small button on the bottom of the microphone. The Power switch on the Shure is right where your hand would be, or where the mic stand would hold onto the mic, making it much easier for people who aren't paying attention to turn it on or off accidently. That's why we use the guards that came with them (to basically idiot proof them.. to bad they dont have that for EVERYTHING!).

Overall, I would have no problem using either one of them! ZW


----------



## Kruton (Feb 7, 2005)

Remember on the Shure Wireless system, you can lock the frequency setting (Press "set" and turn the mic on, you will see FR LC (ithink)) and lock the power on (press and hold set and menu (set first) untill you se PR LC (I think)) 

Refer to the manual, but i find it is the better that the tape, and bulky plastic sleaves.


----------



## TechnicalRunner (Feb 7, 2005)

we have a sennheiser wireless - lately it's been giving us lots of feedback, and it's not even a year old. i don't have any experience with the shure series, but i wouldn't recommend the sennheiser

- Lisa


----------



## Andy_Leviss (Feb 7, 2005)

NO, NO, NO, NO, NO. The transmitter brand does not have anything to do with feedback. A mic will not magically develop a propensity to feedback over time on its own. Something in the room, the system, etc. can change to cause it to be more prone to feedback; maybe somebody turned up the transmitter gain on the mic itself. The one thing I can tell you with absolute certainty, however, is that it is NOT, NOT, NOT the brand of wireless mic that causes it.

Beyond that, each brand is available with multiple options as to which capsule is on it, and each capsule design will have a different frequency response and pickup pattern, which means different gain before feedback.

The only thing that WON'T affect amount of feedback is the wireless transmitter itself.

Don't go around badmouthing a product because of something that is not the fault of that product, or at least not more than that specific combination of model of capsule, model of speakers, number and placement of speakers in room, design of room, system EQ, specific channel EQ, and any other processing on the channel. :x


----------



## TechnicalRunner (Feb 7, 2005)

i didn't mean for it to sound like i was badmouthing it...i'm sorry if i came across that way  andy is right - it was our system, and i don't know why i didn't put that in there earlier, i meant to - brain fart on my part  i'm sorry...i feel bad


----------



## Andy_Leviss (Feb 8, 2005)

It's all good...I just want to make sure that somebody doesn't end up writing off a great brand of gear because of a problem that could be caused by tons of things, and least likely of any of them that piece of gear, or at least not that entire brand :-D


----------



## zackw250 (Feb 8, 2005)

Why would you feel bad? You shouldn't. It's growth, its a good thing.


----------



## Andy_Leviss (Feb 8, 2005)

Yup, never apologize for learning. Heck, I'm sure if you do a search for old usenet posts of mine (before there were many/any forums like this!) from my junior high and high school days, there are lots of posts that I would look back on today and think I was a total moron back then. I wasn't, though, I was just learning. Still am, for that matter--we all are!


----------



## stantonsound (Feb 18, 2005)

This is a great time for us to score some great gear at a great price. With the fairly new release of the G2's, the older "generation 1" units are selling for far less money. There are still dozens of new units floating around the internet for sale and the used utits are very inexpensive. Brand new EW100's can be purchased for less than $350 and used units can be found for less than $200. If you currently use these, stock up when they are so easily available. 

Ya..I know....there are some problems with my advice. Parts. Service. These are great units and there are many used parts available and with tens of thousands of these units out there, there will be parts for years to come. 

I have been using the EW100 generation 1 units for quite some time and I love them. They are very dependable and I have had very few problems with them. Most of the people that I use these with are not mic'd often and I have to do almost no coaching or teaching with these units. I simply put it in place, adjust levels, and tape over the cover and the mute switch so they can't screw anything up. I have not used the Shure units (I own a sound business and decided to stick with Sennheiser) so I can not compare them, but the Sennheiser units are great.


----------



## tjbaudio (Feb 25, 2005)

I just purchased 8 new SLX/wl93T units for my school. Senn was my #2 choice. The main thing for me was the service I get from Shure. Always fast responce and knolagable people. Pre sale service was great too. I got to talk to the same people I would have if I had to call back for service!

From what I have heard there is very little service from Senn. I do like the Senn units though. Except for the plug (unreparable) How ever you need tiny hands to work on the Shure units, but atleast you can!


----------

